# A super random question that no one can answer so far....



## Futbol30 (Oct 19, 2019)

I have asked several people what CDA in CDA Slammers stands for. and nobody knows haha I've asked people who play for several CDA teams. This is totally random and I didn't really  care it's just bugging the hell out of me, so now I do care and want to know.. someone on here must know.... and I'm sure I'll get a ton of smart ass responses too which should be fun but hopefully I'll get the actual meaning too...  thanks


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2019)

Futbol30 said:


> I have asked several people what CDA in CDA Slammers stands for. and nobody knows haha I've asked people who play for several CDA teams. This is totally random and I didn't really  care it's just bugging the hell out of me, so now I do care and want to know.. someone on here must know.... and I'm sure I'll get a ton of smart ass responses too which should be fun but hopefully I'll get the actual meaning too...  thanks


Cerritos Development Academy


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 19, 2019)

Camargo Development Academy.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Oct 19, 2019)

Cash Donations Accepted


----------



## Primetime (Oct 19, 2019)

Futbol30 said:


> I have asked several people what CDA in CDA Slammers stands for. and nobody knows haha I've asked people who play for several CDA teams. This is totally random and I didn't really  care it's just bugging the hell out of me, so now I do care and want to know.. someone on here must know.... and I'm sure I'll get a ton of smart ass responses too which should be fun but hopefully I'll get the actual meaning too...  thanks


It’s California Development Academy


----------



## Futbol30 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hahaha well I'm gonna go with Prime time answer although I really like @Sunil Illuminati comment 
Thanks everyone now my neurotic brain can be put at ease...


----------



## paytoplay (Oct 20, 2019)

Camargo Development Academy


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 21, 2019)

Futbol30 said:


> I have asked several people what CDA in CDA Slammers stands for. and nobody knows haha I've asked people who play for several CDA teams. This is totally random and I didn't really  care it's just bugging the hell out of me, so now I do care and want to know.. someone on here must know.... and I'm sure I'll get a ton of smart ass responses too which should be fun but hopefully I'll get the actual meaning too...  thanks


I asked this very same question when my daughter joined the club and nobody could tell me as well.
what I settled with from the club bio if you will was this:

C-Character
D-Development
A-Academics


----------



## Primetime (Oct 28, 2019)

Lol.   It really is California Development Academy.   It was one of the first questions I asked when we started.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 28, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> I asked this very same question when my daughter joined the club and nobody could tell me as well.
> what I settled with from the club bio if you will was this:
> 
> C-Character
> ...


Everyone's a comedian these days... 

Yep, every time we play a CDA team, I look around and Character, Development and Academics is the first thing that comes to my mind too.


----------

